# Just a few pics



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Had a small photoshoot so I thought I'd share a few pics.
Forgive the poor quality, I took them on my phone.

First up, this is a buck I bought last year. He was sold as siamese but he's super pale so I'm not sure. Himilayan maybe?? Mother was agouti, father unknown, siblings blue, black and agouti.


















This is his son Halfpipe, can you guess why? Only two survived from this litter, both looking white right now but not sure if they'll develop marking similar to daddy? Mother was blue (blue x siamese (?)) so I bred him back to his daughter to get these babies. He's 2.5 weeks old, his eyes are open but he was in a squinty mood.

















Blue baby girl, blue x blue









This is a satin argente girl I'm pretty pleased with, she's going to have babies with the siamese. I love how she looks a different colour with every new angle. Blue x agouti

























Blue doe (blue x blue);









Satin blue doe, when she's bulked up a bit she'll probably breed to my blue buck (blue x satin dove).









Black and tan buck, lovely and chunky. Very poor tan though, my tans came from a pet shop find  (black and tan x blue)









Satin dove tan buck, sibling to the black tan above. Not going to be bred from, he's quite scrawny and far too dark dove for my liking but still super cute.









Black doe, littermate of the simaese. She's hopefully pregnant to my blue buck.









And some babies, these guys are coming up to 2 weeks old and about to open eyes. Lovely and chunky :3 They're blue (blue x siamese) x blue (blue x siamese), so the siamese is grandad on both sides. They're quite a lot sootier than Halfpipe, so maybe they'll develop dark points? Not sure, this is my first run time playing with Siamese!!

















And finally my black and tan doe (mother to the tans above) smooching my blue buck. I love this doe, she's such a lovely character, very inquisitive and full of life!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

So cute, especially Halfpipe and the baby blue doe! Love his name by the way. :lol:


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Your mice are so gorgeous!


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks :3 Halfpipe is a sweetie, so chilled even at this young age. His brother is a menace and I couldn't get him to sit still long enough for a picture.


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

This is baby blue girl, can't believe how much they change after just a few days!

























And this is the momma of the litter in my first post, she's sweet and gorgeous but terrible at posing. She's also still carrying a lot of baby weight


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

The buck looks like a Blue Point Siamese. Especially if he has a blue sibling...

Very cute! The mama needs to go on a diet. O.O


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Hah, it is also a terrible photo. When she's stretched out she doesn't look quite that bad XD I did wonder about blue point siamese. Mainly I bought him because he was the biggest in the litter and I'm trying to breed out the 'weediness' my babies can be prone to.


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Got a few new pics, figured I'd add them on to this post.

These are two bucks that I think are Lilac? One has a white belly. They're absolutely massive! Very sweet boys. They're starting to look pointed, but could just be colour clumping, some of my blues are prone to that about this age.




























This is my current blue buck, he's just replaced his daddy who was a bit tired. He has better colour too.










One of his current girlfriends;










And this is one of Halfpipes babies  So I made a mistake with Halfpipe, and HE turned out to be a SHE. She lived very happily in what I thought was a bachelor group of boys for a good 3 weeks. There was no squabbling, no fighting, nothing appeared to be amiss until she started to look a little portly...She's only just 2 months old now, and she bred far too early for my liking but she's pulled through just fine and the babies are all good.


----------



## JuniperBerry55 (Feb 19, 2018)

Oh, I just love their colours! So pretty


----------

